# Who's addicted to Girl Scout cookies like I am?



## SemperWife (Jan 28, 2007)

My favorite cookie is the now "Caramel Delite" (formerly known as Samoas), but I also have affinities for the classic "Thin Mints" and new "Lemonades." 

Is it just me or are these cookies the most scrumptious cookies ever made?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 28, 2007)

joshua said:


> Hi, my name's Josh and I'm a Tagalong-a-holic.



Where's the meeting, Josh, and what time to we meet?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 28, 2007)

Lemonades? Who's dealing Lemonades?


----------



## BJClark (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello, My Name is Bobbi, and I am addicted to Thin Mints...

My parents encouraged my addiction when I was just a child, it was so bad I started 'selling' them just to support the habit.

I even had my daughter selling them for awhile to help it, and now my entire family is addicted.  

Although, my daughter is no longer 'selling' to support our habit, we have many children in the neighborhood who continue to support our habit..(I couldn't control myself and bought boxes from all of THEM!!)


----------



## panicbird (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a definite Samoa problem. Actually, the problem is that I have no problem at all with Samoas.

Also, thin mints after they have been in the freezer for a while are pretty addictive.

Also also, thin mints + ice cream + blender = GREAT!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 28, 2007)

BJClark said:


> Hello, My Name is Bobbi, and I am addicted to Thin Mints...
> 
> My parents encouraged my addiction when I was just a child, it was so bad I started 'selling' them just to support the habit.
> 
> ...



 .....ahhhhh....good one! Whew! My eyes are watering on this one.

Nothing like deep theological discussions and comic relief!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 28, 2007)

panicbird said:


> Also also, thin mints + ice cream + blender = GREAT!




Indeed! (drool)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago the Girl Scouts started selling them here on Okinawa. Sonya saw their booth while I was in grocery shopping and as I was walking back to the car I saw her heading to the table.

She returned with 12 boxes. "Great!", thought I, "those are going to go straight to my thighs!"

Anyhow we're driving off base and begin inventorying the cookies and realize that the girl had given her 13 boxes. We had to turn back around and pay for the 13th box. Needless to say, we were pretty popular with that girl.

One would think that 13 boxes is enough but we've bought another 4 boxes of Lemonades.

As Bobbi noted it all began very innocently.

"Hey mister! Want to try a cookie? The first one's free?"

Now we've got a 17 box a year habit. I'm glad they only sell them once a year.


----------



## rjlynam (Jan 28, 2007)

They haven't been the same since disposing of the Scot Teas. Oh well, can't eat them anyway, having Celiac. You can have my share, Sonya.


----------



## Gryphonette (Jan 28, 2007)

You too? My sister and her eldest daughter have Celiac disease, too.

Sometimes she talks of just marking out a few days to be sick as a dog and spend a day chowing down on everything she misses so desperately. ;^)

Hasn't done it yet, though.


----------



## Gryphonette (Jan 28, 2007)

> Now we've got a 17 box a year habit. I'm glad they only sell them once a year.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jan 28, 2007)

we took our daughter out of girlscouts after finding out they had associations with planned parenthood and have refused to support them...

http://www.all.org/stopp/scouts/


----------



## BJClark (Jan 28, 2007)

Ivan;




> .....ahhhhh....good one! Whew! My eyes are watering on this one.
> 
> Nothing like deep theological discussions and comic relief!!



I'm glad I could bring some laughter to your life 


SemperFideles, 



> As Bobbi noted it all began very innocently.



It wasn't innocent, it was a conspiracy!!!! They had to make it competitive, everyone who sold over 200 boxes got a patch...and I just HAD to win that patch!!


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 28, 2007)

I like the Dosido's.


----------



## bwsmith (Jan 28, 2007)

SemperWife said:


> My favorite cookie is the now "Caramel Delite" (formerly known as Samoas), but I also have affinities for the classic "Thin Mints" and new "Lemonades."
> 
> Is it just me or are these cookies the most scrumptious cookies ever made?



I am overcoming my relationship with Girl Scout cookies since I found that a portion of the money (raised locally) was given to planned parenthood.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 29, 2007)

I used to be addicted to the mints...but I refuse to buy them due to what they teach those girls and the agendas in the GSoA.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 29, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> I used to be addicted to the mints...but I refuse to buy them due to what they teach those girls and the agendas in the GSoA.



I too love the thin mints. However, like you I refuse to by them due to the agenda of the GSoA. 

It's wierd though, I had a group of them knock on my door the other day and ask if I wanted to buy some cookies. When I informed them that no I did not ( and I was nice about it believe me I was) The mom standing a few paces away gave me "the evil eye look of death" as if it was the worst thing in the world I could do to refuse to buy cookies from this gaggle of girlscouts. I just smiled and closed my door.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 29, 2007)

I think the Girl Scouts should sell cigars instead.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a brownie and a pathfinder at my house and I will sell you all the cookies you crave.

FOB Moncton Canada, of course!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> I used to be addicted to the mints...but I refuse to buy them due to what they teach those girls and the agendas in the GSoA.



What is it you object to? 

My girls get taught to camp and get along with others.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 29, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> I think the Girl Scouts should sell cigars instead.





 

Dominican? or Cuban?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 29, 2007)

Kevin said:


> What is it you object to?
> 
> My girls get taught to camp and get along with others.



Feminism, Gay agendas, sex ed...

if all your girls get is camping and getting along, count yourself fortunate.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 30, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> I think the Girl Scouts should sell cigars instead.



How about them selling one of these?





Could you imagine Girl Scouts sitting outside grocery stores and coming by homes selling these?


----------



## BJClark (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyFlynt;



> Feminism, Gay agendas, sex ed...




When I was in Girl Scouts, I didn't learn those things...when my daughter was in Scouts she didn't learn those things either, I know because I was at many of the meetings.

I'm not saying some troop leaders don't teach those things, but I have yet to meet any of them in our local area. However, I'm sure if I were to go across town, there may be a few...

I'd have to do some checking around concerning the local council, and I'm sure it wouldn't take long to find out...if that were the case.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Feminism, Gay agendas, sex ed...
> 
> if all your girls get is camping and getting along, count yourself fortunate.



Not here!

I have three children currently in scouting and guiding ( only in the USA are girl guides called girl "scouts") And we have found the experience to be overwhelmngly positive.

In fact it is one of the few organisations for children that still open and close with prayer, promote respect for our queen, and teach children "traditional" values. I know it is not a chatechism class, but In my humble opinion not everything has to be.

I have the utmost respect for out local troop leaders, they are to a man(or woman) selfless dedicated individuals who love children and the values of scouting/guiding, and here at least those values do NOT include the things you listed above.


----------



## Gryphonette (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm thinking a lot of that stuff - which _can_ exist, no doubt about it - is dependent upon the individual region and leader, plus is largely restricted to the older GS's, as opposed to the elementary-age kids, which is where the bulk of their membership is.


----------



## SemperWife (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses! I really got a kick out of the "tagalong-a-holic" remark. And I couldn't stop laughing at Bobbi's post! 

You probably didn't know this, but prior to my current career as a mother, I was a counselor. Thus, I appreciate the remarks all the more. I even thought of a few other diagnoses like Dosido Disorder, Thin Mint-a-rexic and Lemonaddict.

I love the humor on this board! You all are great!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 30, 2007)

A lot of it may not exist or have been rejected on a local level...but the main organization supports these things.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> A lot of it may not exist or have been rejected on a local level...but the main organization supports these things.



How far do we take such convictions?

Does anyone know what vBulletin supports? I wonder if the fuel in my car came from a company who supports outright violations of God's holy law?

I see what you mean, but where does this mentality stop? As Kevin has shared, locally this has been a good experience for his family.

Personally I would not put my kids under anyone’s care outside the church without my direct and immediate supervision. So if I know what is going on with everything that is being “fed” to my daughter and I approve, I will gladly contribute funds to the troops cookie conspiracy.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 30, 2007)

Christopher, I know that we cannot boycott everything...but there is a difference between eating at McDonald's and having my daughter joining an organization that is attempting to spread it's teaching to it's lower levels. I would rather join with her in 4-H or start a Keepers group.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> A lot of it may not exist or have been rejected on a local level...but the main organization supports these things.



Actually, Colleen, not all the urban legends about what the GSUSA supports at the national level are true:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girl_Scouts_of_the_USA#Controversies

I'm not advocating that people sign or not sign their kids up based on this but we ought to be accurate with our facts.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you for that...however, it did not address the video they created/promoted about various "types" of families.


----------



## SemperWife (Jan 31, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Thank you for that...however, it did not address the video they created/promoted about various "types" of families.



I don't believe you mentioned such a video until now.

I did a little bit of research just to educate myself on the issue. The video that LadyFlynt is referring to is called, "That's a Family." The video was made by the Women's Educational Media. From my research, it is lauded as "addressing diversity issues." The video addresses different kinds of families (single parents, adoption, divorce, gay/lesbian, guardian and mouse rat (this particular clip speaks to mixed ethnicites/races) and basically normalizes all of them.

On the WEM's website, Connie Mastsui (President, Girl Scouts of America), is quoted as making favorable remarks about the video at a "White House Screening." From what I understand, it was her comments in favor of it that caused the controversy. Here is what she said:



> It’s really a pleasure to be here, and to congratulate you personally on such a wonderful product. We really look forward to using it in our informal education in working with all girls across the country. Our highest priority is to make Girl Scouting available to any girl who wants to be a Girl Scout. In order to do this, inclusiveness has to be at the core of our value system and at the core of every action we take. The Girl Scout Promise and Law includes, among its premises, "I will do my best to be considerate and caring, to be responsible for what I say and do, to respect myself and others, to be a sister to every Girl Scout." And one of the ways that we carry this out is to attract diverse leadership and diverse membership. We need to recognize that our garden is full of plants of many different kinds. Some are tall, some are short, some need shade, some need lots of sun. But there's a place for everyone here. I think the more diverse a garden is, the more it will really thrive and grow. I think this film will help reach that goal, to make sure that the face of the Girl Scouting reflects the face of the nation.



The quote was given in 2001. I am not sure if Matsui ever followed through with her remarks about "using it in our informal education in working with all girls across the country." The GS website doesn't give any indication that such is the case. That is, there is no reference to such a video at all. If there is any support or follow through by the Girl Scouts on this video other than the aforementioned quote, I can't find it on the GS site or elsewhere.

Have any of you heard anything about it being required viewing on either a local or national level?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2007)

Okay, that is a bit different than what I had heard (promotion). Can't we say the straw that broke Focus on the Family's back? I haven't listened to Dobson for a long time...now I know why. UGH!

Carry on and pass the Thin Mints!


----------

